# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Rom..cfare zakone kane??

## Mudin

Jam e martuar me nje djale por ai nuk eshte shqiptare por thot qe eshte turk..dmth qe ka origjine turke..por une dyshoj se eshte rom..sdi si te veproj sepse e dua..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ka qef omelsinat apo ka qef me "lujt belin" :Gjoja:  ?

----------


## angmokio

> Jam e martuar me nje djale por ai nuk eshte shqiptare por thot qe eshte turk..dmth qe ka origjine turke..por une dyshoj se eshte rom..sdi si te veproj sepse e dua..


Kur u martuat nuk bete dasem? Familjen e tij a e ke takuar ? 

Pothuajse te gjithe romet flasim gjuhen e tyre me njeri-tjetrin. Pastaj , nese e don dhe je martuar me te, c'rendesi ka ne eshte me origjine rome apo turke?

----------


## Mudin

Familjen e kam takuar..dasem nuk kemi ber..per mu ka shum rendesi origjina sepse romet ashtu ngelin..jane te destinuar..ne familje flasin vetem turqisht..femijet e tyre shkollohen dhe nuk dalin ne rrug te kerkojn para por kam shum frik gjithsesi..

----------


## Mudin

Kto te dy vecori kane ??

----------

